# is it safe to eat cold leftover pork,beef,gammon ??



## hope88

Hi ladies im making a pork roast dinner tonight and im wondering if i can eat the leftover cold pork in sandwichs tomorrow ( without reheating it) i keep reading you shouldnt eat deli meat then found out thats a american thing as over here in the uk deli meats fine, im also wondering as christmas is coming we have alot of leftover beef,pork and gammon and wondering if i can eat that cold in sandwichs as well?? Thanks


----------



## ctimi16

I personally always heat everything until it's piping hot, any kind of leftovers. I don't think it would be a huge problem if you don't, I just like to do it that way because, like you, everything I read recommends it. It depends on the person, I think. I am a worrier/paranoid and I don't need one extra thing to worry about. Other don't have a problem and don't want to be THAT precautious.


----------



## Asters

I would definatly eat it! obviously if its not too old or that but i wouldnt reheat it, id worry more about not doing that properly.lol. as long as the porks fresh and well cooked to begin with it will be fine! especially if u put it with apple sauce and mustard! yum. if u dont eat it let me know and ill take it off ur hands;-) xxxx


----------



## rose.

Nothing wrong with eating it cold, it's no different to eating ham you buy from the supermarket! Obviously as long as its cooked thoroughly to begin with. Enjoy!


----------



## cautious...

I'd eat it too! And I can be overly paranoid. In fact I could eat it now...and I only had a roast an hour ago :wacko:


----------



## youngwife20

I wouldnt.


----------



## Rosie.no1

They say it's better to not eat cold meats, heat it till it's piping x


----------



## BabyDragon

I'm not going to lie... Sometimes I plain forget, and sometimes I don't think straight... or rather yet... sometimes I'm feeling naughty and just can't help myself! lol

ie. We were having raw clams on the half shell...and I wanted some... I ate about half a dozen of 'em... and realized... that's a big no no!

Then one day, I really wanted a Vietnamese hoagie... and after I finished it.... realized... it had pate in it!

With cold cut deli meat, when I buy it, I'll eat it the first day, when it's still "fresh" but after that, even though it's been in MY fridge, and stored properly, I can't help but notice it gets a bit... "slimier" then when I first take it home, so I just feed it to DBF instead... lol

Or every now and then, I crave a nice delish Italian Sub from this place near by that is VERY famous for their Italian Sub (I'm talking about, line out the door on the weekend, and round the block in the summer time.), so I know their deli meat is constantly fresh, I will indulge myself.

I say, every thing in moderation! If you happen to eat it, don't stress about it! If you can avoid it, wonderful! But... here and there isn't going to hurt... you can't be that careful or you may as well enclose yourself in a bubble! :hugs: Enjoy!


----------



## MindUtopia

In theory, anything that you eat cold 'could' in _very rare_ circumstances contain listeria. You've cooked the meat and properly refrigerated it right after. If you would eat cold potatoes or cold melon that's been properly handled and stored, I can't see why you wouldn't eat cold meat, assuming it's relatively fresh (not been sitting in the fridge for a week).


----------



## Chloe.E

As long as it's not any older than 36 hours it should be perfectly fine x


----------



## Seity

Of course, it's been cooked and I assume kept in the fridge overnight, so eat away.


----------



## mrspeanut

I would eat it, I would just make sure it's not been left out too long while cooling down and would make sure it's properly wrapped up too


----------



## J04NN4

Yes, go for it! I live on leftovers :haha:


----------



## patooti

I have been advised by midwife and doctor to eat it but only if it is reheated to piping hot and I follow the instructions. I mean why not, the risk is small but the consequences are massive.


----------



## J2011

i think piping hot is ok, cold is ok, but its in the middle that its not advised as the "germs" live in the warm not hot or cold xx


----------



## icklemonster

I would eat it, based on the fact I have bought ready made packets of sandwiches for lunch on lots of occasions from Boots, Sainsburies etc - such as chicken salad sandwiches, BLTs etc. Surely what you are suggesting is exactly the same? xxx


----------



## Rosie.no1

Listeria can thrive at refrigerated temps that's why they say no cold cuts.. It's a very small chance but it's enough for me.. I did eat cold chicken a couple of weeks ago and only remembered this advice after I was feeling very sick.. So decided best to stick to this advice again x


----------



## icklemonster

Just checked out the NHS website if that helps and you should be fine if in the UK. I don't know what advice you're following, but DH and I both agreed at the beginning of this pregnancy to follow the NHS to the word as there is so much conflicting advice out there and being British, this is most relevant to us. (Below copied and pasted from https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/foods-to-avoid-pregnant.aspx#cured )


Cold cured meats

Cold cured meats include salami, parma ham, chorizo and pepperoni. Some countries advise pregnant women to avoid eating cold cured meats or smoked fish as there is a small risk of these foods harbouring listeria, or the toxoplasma parasite that causes toxoplasmosis. Currently in the UK we don't advise pregnant women to avoid these products. However, if you are at all concerned, you might choose to avoid cured meats and smoked fish while you are pregnant.
The Food Standards Agency is reviewing its toxoplasmosis and listeria advice to vulnerable groups, including pregnant women, and we'll post the reviewed advice on this page as soon as it's available.
Find out about healthy eating in pregnancy, including healthy snacks.


----------



## VTBaby

icklemonster said:


> Just checked out the NHS website if that helps and you should be fine if in the UK. I don't know what advice you're following, but DH and I both agreed at the beginning of this pregnancy to follow the NHS to the word as there is so much conflicting advice out there and being British, this is most relevant to us. (Below copied and pasted from https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/foods-to-avoid-pregnant.aspx#cured )
> 
> 
> Cold cured meats
> 
> Cold cured meats include salami, parma ham, chorizo and pepperoni. Some countries advise pregnant women to avoid eating cold cured meats or smoked fish as there is a small risk of these foods harbouring listeria, or the toxoplasma parasite that causes toxoplasmosis. Currently in the UK we don't advise pregnant women to avoid these products. However, if you are at all concerned, you might choose to avoid cured meats and smoked fish while you are pregnant.
> The Food Standards Agency is reviewing its toxoplasmosis and listeria advice to vulnerable groups, including pregnant women, and we'll post the reviewed advice on this page as soon as it's available.
> Find out about healthy eating in pregnancy, including healthy snacks.

Roasted pork would not be a cured meat. I wouldn't eat it unless it was reheated. Listeria is horrible and to me not worth the risk. There is already so much risk in the food supply so why take even more risk?


----------



## Seity

lol - I'm 39 and never once gotten listeria or any other kind of food poisoning. Use common sense and you'll be fine. I highly doubt it's suddenly going to happen because I'm pregnant. Based on NHS guidelines I should be dead 100 times over or at least constantly hospitalized.


----------



## _jellybean_

I would heat it up first, but I worry about these things more than most people. xoxo


----------



## icklemonster

VTBaby said:


> icklemonster said:
> 
> 
> Just checked out the NHS website if that helps and you should be fine if in the UK. I don't know what advice you're following, but DH and I both agreed at the beginning of this pregnancy to follow the NHS to the word as there is so much conflicting advice out there and being British, this is most relevant to us. (Below copied and pasted from https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/foods-to-avoid-pregnant.aspx#cured )
> 
> 
> Cold cured meats
> 
> Cold cured meats include salami, parma ham, chorizo and pepperoni. Some countries advise pregnant women to avoid eating cold cured meats or smoked fish as there is a small risk of these foods harbouring listeria, or the toxoplasma parasite that causes toxoplasmosis. Currently in the UK we don't advise pregnant women to avoid these products. However, if you are at all concerned, you might choose to avoid cured meats and smoked fish while you are pregnant.
> The Food Standards Agency is reviewing its toxoplasmosis and listeria advice to vulnerable groups, including pregnant women, and we'll post the reviewed advice on this page as soon as it's available.
> Find out about healthy eating in pregnancy, including healthy snacks.
> 
> Roasted pork would not be a cured meat. I wouldn't eat it unless it was reheated. Listeria is horrible and to me not worth the risk. There is already so much risk in the food supply so why take even more risk?Click to expand...

The NHS site, nor my midwife has said that a food to avoid when pregnant is cooked meat which has been stored in a fridge though either? I have just checked the stats, in the UK there were 17 cases of listeria in pregnant women in 2010 and over 700,000 live births, this makes the chance of getting it something like 1 in 40,000?! Still I won't eat what they tell me not to, as I said I'm following their advice and until I see on the Nhs site that thoroughly cooked meat stored in a fridge is a risk I'll continue to eat it...


----------



## VTBaby

icklemonster said:


> VTBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icklemonster said:
> 
> 
> Just checked out the NHS website if that helps and you should be fine if in the UK. I don't know what advice you're following, but DH and I both agreed at the beginning of this pregnancy to follow the NHS to the word as there is so much conflicting advice out there and being British, this is most relevant to us. (Below copied and pasted from https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/foods-to-avoid-pregnant.aspx#cured )
> 
> 
> Cold cured meats
> 
> Cold cured meats include salami, parma ham, chorizo and pepperoni. Some countries advise pregnant women to avoid eating cold cured meats or smoked fish as there is a small risk of these foods harbouring listeria, or the toxoplasma parasite that causes toxoplasmosis. Currently in the UK we don't advise pregnant women to avoid these products. However, if you are at all concerned, you might choose to avoid cured meats and smoked fish while you are pregnant.
> The Food Standards Agency is reviewing its toxoplasmosis and listeria advice to vulnerable groups, including pregnant women, and we'll post the reviewed advice on this page as soon as it's available.
> Find out about healthy eating in pregnancy, including healthy snacks.
> 
> Roasted pork would not be a cured meat. I wouldn't eat it unless it was reheated. Listeria is horrible and to me not worth the risk. There is already so much risk in the food supply so why take even more risk?Click to expand...
> 
> The NHS site, nor my midwife has said that a food to avoid when pregnant is cooked meat which has been stored in a fridge though either? I have just checked the stats, in the UK there were 17 cases of listeria in pregnant women in 2010 and over 700,000 live births, this makes the chance of getting it something like 1 in 40,000?! Still I won't eat what they tell me not to, as I said I'm following their advice and until I see on the Nhs site that thoroughly cooked meat stored in a fridge is a risk I'll continue to eat it...Click to expand...

That is totally fine. I just wanted to point out that what you posted was about cured meat, which is not what the OP was asking about. Curing is a preservation process. My doctor told me that leftover need to be heated to steaming. If your midwife instructed you differently that is fine. The OP asked for opinions and that is mine. Listeria is a very small risk but it is something that is very severe so to me a cold sandwich isn't worth the risk.


----------



## patooti

You simply can't assert this. With all due respect, it is incorrect information and shouldn't be spread around. Listeria causes no symptoms in people that do not have compromised immunity and basically no risks if you are not pregnant or seriously infirm. Even while pregnant the symptoms for the mother can be very mild. You would not necessarily know it was food poisoning. 

Regarding it being more likely while pregnant. It simply is. That is just a fact. Sure you can dispute relative risk levels and the risk with most things is low. But during pregnancy your immunity is lower and you are more likely to become ill. The guidelines are not there because it is COMMON, the guidelines are there because on the off chance you become the unlucky one, the consequences include still birth or early infant death and it is entirely possible that there are cases of this that occur and people don't even know it was due to listeria. There is no need to be extra paranoid and there is no need for you to change your own behaviour it is extremely unlikely that you will become ill. However, I really do think it is irresponsible to spread inaccurate information without a disclaimer. Please consider that and warn people that you are simply comfortable with the small risk involved. 



Seity said:


> lol - I'm 39 and never once gotten listeria or any other kind of food poisoning. Use common sense and you'll be fine. I highly doubt it's suddenly going to happen because I'm pregnant. Based on NHS guidelines I should be dead 100 times over or at least constantly hospitalized.


----------

